# Power rack



## rdavis81 (Mar 8, 2016)

The company I work for has a decent fitness room onsite. Occasionally I can talk them out of some money for new equipment. This time I got permission for a new Power Rack. I've got my eye on the Rogue RML-490. Has anyone used one? Any suggestions to anything better? They're capping me around 1k.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 13, 2016)

In my room I have power box made to order and am very pleased with it, I can squat fuse, I take the bar to thrust the desired height every hardcore hall should have power framework


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 13, 2016)

http://veteransgiveback.org/store/rogue-fitness/limited-edition-rml-490-power-rack-10401/


----------

